# Zoozone 1 or 2 for a very active burrowing Winter White Dwarf Hamster



## Hazelwykes1952 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have recently aquired a young female Winter White dwarf hamster, she loves to burrow just like a gerbil and is very lively and active.
Shes in a Mini Duna and soon gets bored so I have her out a lot & put her in her 30 in long plastic playbox where shes loves digging & burrowing.

Should I upgrade her to a Zoozone 1 or the Zoozone 2?
Zoozone 1 is 70cm long & Zoozone 2 is 100 cm long,or should I go for a barred cage like Mickey 2 XL or the Barney or Alexander both sold on zooplus,or would the litter end up on my carpets as I have a burrower?

Is it usaul for Winter White dwarf hammies to love burrowing so much?
Are barred cages more suitable for syrian hamsters than dwarf hamsters?
They do do Narrow barred cages for dwarf hamsters such as the Barney & Mickey 2 XL But is it best to keep dwarfs in tank style cages like zoozones rather than narrow barred cages?

Do you think the Zoozone 2(100cm long) would be way too big for a single but active winter white-maybe Zoozone 1 would be better at 70 cm long,or would a 100cm long Zoozone 1 make for one very happy Winter White who is very active or would she be content with a Zoozone 1 which I will most likely get for my single female roborovski, 'cause she seems really bored in a Mini Duna and so doesnt get up so much unless I have her out at night,which i do,otherwise she's proberly not get up until the lights are off,the tv is off and we're in bed.

I find roborovskis tend to not like bright electric lights and the tv on loud,so maybe our robo would be best kept in the quiet of my bedroom all the time rather than the Living Room,but our Winter White doesnt seem bothered by the lights been on at night & the tv on loudly if my son is on Playstation online games,she seems to like seeing us about & been in the Living Room all the time.
She must manage to sleep ok during the day,even though my son has friends round during the day playing computer games(they're out of work at the moment)online-some of their games like Modern Warfare can be rather noisy as well-dont know whether this causes stress to hamsters or they sleep through anything.

Please reply soon as I need to decide which cage to upgrade to asap.


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

I would say purchase either the ZZ1 or the ZZ2. It all depends on what space you have available and whether you are willing to build the cage up with plenty of toys to keep the fluffbum amused during the night. I know some people that have two robo's in a ZZ2 and they love it because of the space. I always personally believe that bigger you go is better and I'm sure she will love the increase no matter how big you go. Either one, in my eyes is perfect 

I personally do prefer tank style cages like the ZZ's because of how deep you can have the substrate and how spotless the carpet remains. I always have a nice amount of substrate which allows my two girls to have a dig and burrow if they please. To note you will have to mesh the top of the ZZ's because if your hamster finds a way to climb to the top it will. I suggest using wire mesh and some zip ties. It shouldn't take too long to do and will last a pretty long time. 
With bared cages you will need to be careful with the spacing between but you have already mentioned about that. 

With the Alexander you will need to water proof the wood to stop the wee from soaking in. The bar spacing is 1cm I believe and so is suitable for robo's, chinese hammies a like. 

Hope this helped


----------

